# Any hybrid owners here?



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

wife and I are considering a Hybrid--any advice? I would prefer a full TT; however, am limited by my tow vehicle rated at only 5250 GVWR (4 runner)....I like the extra space over a pop up and that you can get in and out to pack vs. needing to set up a pup.


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

My parents have one and enjoy it. Theirs has a big slide in the living space. Makes it nice when the need for everyone to be inside. Can be difficult to keep cool when really hot outside, but that is only for the hottest part of the day. Pull it with F 150 eco boost.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I used to have one, and it didn't last long for me. Get a hard sided trailer if you plan to ever use your trailer within 100 yards of anyone else. You hear every noise through the tent side when it's expanded out...generators, rain, cars driving by, etc. And when it rains, condensation drips on your head on the tent side of the trailer.


----------

